# Aggressive Sports Photography



## skunkboy (Jul 24, 2005)

It took me this long to find this part of the forum?  *sigh*  I guess I've been too busy admiring everybody posts in the actual photo threads; which is a good thing I think.

Anyway, I've been around the web in some form since 1996 with webpages and needless to say, they've all been bits and pieces leading up to what I've got today.  In May I underwent a major rebuild (the first since 2001) so that I can now receive photo submissions straight through the site (provided I setup the accounts - mainly so I can filter incoming content).

That said, I guess this is also an invitation to anybody who may want to submit something to another big site.  Now on a dedicated server, there's a reason for that and it's not just because there is money to blow but rather the amount of content we have and the traffice received.  Skiing, skiboarding, and snowboarding keep it active in the winter (primarily what the site started out for) while inline skating, skateboarding, and bmx occupy the summer months.  Lately motocross and paintball were added but the chance to go out and get photos on our own is limited and the promised submissions that prompted us to create the sections haven't been sent as they were said they would be.  If anybody here has anything they would like to submit, either one-time or on a regular basis, I would be glad to setup a direct upload account for you and of course then if you wanted to cross-post, I wouldn't have any objection to it.

Enjoy...
http://skunkboy.net


----------

